# Rand um die Schrift?!



## angelita (26. August 2004)

Hi!

Ich wollte so einen Fruchtzwerge Schriftzug nur mit anderen Worten machen. Nachdem ich jetzt  eine brauchbare Schrift habe, wollte ich wissen, wie ich den weißen Rand um die Schrift so hinbekomme?!







lg angelita


----------



## Lobi (26. August 2004)

Also einen Rand um eine Schrift bekommst du ganz leicht mit dem "Ebenenstil" -> "Kontur" (nicht Abgeflachte Kanten und Relief - Kontur!)

Genauso so wie in dem Bild würde ich die Schrift markieren... Auswahl -> Auswahl erweitern (vielleicht 5px oder so... mal rumprobieren) neue Ebene UNTER der Schrift erstellen... Auswahl mit weiss füllen und dann den Ebenstil wie oben beschrieben auf diese neue Ebene anwenden!


----------



## Razorhawk (26. August 2004)

Bei dem Verlauf rechts musst du dann nurnoch die gewünschte Farbe einstellen!


----------



## Fineas (26. August 2004)

Das ganze mit den einfachen Bordmitteln in anderer Reihenfolge:

- Text eingeben
- Ebenenstil Kontur (großzügig, so daß der Text flächig umgeben ist)
- aus dem Ebenenstil eine Ebene erstellen (Rechtsklick im Ebenenmenü auf Stil)
- den Stil in der neuen Ebene mit STRG-anklicken in Ebenenpalette
- Stil ist jetzt ausgewählt
- über Auswahl verändern -> verkleinern die Auswahl reduzieren (5Px zB)
- einmal ENTF drücken
- fertig

Wichtig ist nur, dass die Buchstaben nah beieinander stehen sollten und die Schriftart einen eher dicklichen Charakter hat. Sonst gibts Probleme mit Lücken und das Ganze wirkt nicht richtig.


----------



## Martin Schaefer (26. August 2004)

Hi,

schau dir das kleine Videotutorial an.
Hier zeige ich dir genau, wie es geht. 

http://www.tutorials.de/tutorials169168.html

Gruß
Martin


----------



## Digg-R- (26. August 2004)

versuchenswert wäre auch : 
schreiben , mit strg taste auswählen 
dann oben auswahl , verändern --> ausweiten 

dann halt gucken um wieviel px  =)

und dann die neue auswahl mit ner Kontur füllen ( bearbeiten , kontur füllen glaube ich =) )


----------

